# Prince Albert! Yay or nay?



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

neptunesky said:


> LOL! I love the shaft one. Bizarre! The diagrams are hilarious... and very hard to take seriously. I love it. The pubic one just looks awful. Hahahahaha!


Yeah that's a little much but I guess if the bar is short enough to just have the beads sticking out it wouldn't be so bad. I think they're all just drawn like that to show the type of ring it would be wether circular beaded rings, or circular, curved or straight barbells. I have one that needs to be super short and I need smaller beads because it twists a bit too much. Not to feel it, but apppearance-wise.

Dolphin, foreskin ones look like ones that could easily rip out. Now that I think of it the best reason for a male to get a prince albert is if you can hit the female partner's A spot. It looks perfect for that. Hm...wish I knew someone with one so I could find out .



scarygirl said:


> Geez, I thought you were writing a post about a prince called Albert. xDDD.
> Now, I know what it is. Don't know anyone with it, but from a perspective it's cool...but I don't know. Like Nomenclature says, interesting for the BJs, but...I don't know.


I'd be worried about my own teeth, then.


scarygirl said:


> CAN YOU TELL ME IF YOU LIKED MAKING OUT WITH SOMEONE WITH LIP PIERCINGS?!


Can't remember if I ever did but tongue rings, definitely yes. Even I've gotten used to doing it with my own with a short enough bar. Anything and all movement is restored and now possible again, wooo! I've had my lip done and been kissed with no complaints, so I guess it's ok...? Didn't feel weird to me at least.



z5500x4 said:


> So, definitely don't look at the other pictures that website has with real penises and piercings going in all directions. Still cringing :shocked:


I was only meaning to point to the diagrams and I will not be held responsible for the psychological damage inflicted on people "too curious" (like there's such a thing) and feel the need to explore the rest of BMEZineWiki   . 

Maybe next time I'll include a disclaimer


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

scarygirl said:


> Geez, I thought you were writing a post about a prince called Albert. xDDD.
> Now, I know what it is. Don't know anyone with it, but from a perspective it's cool...but I don't know. Like Nomenclature says, interesting for the BJs, but...I don't know.
> 
> CAN YOU TELL ME IF YOU LIKED MAKING OUT WITH SOMEONE WITH LIP PIERCINGS?!
> (I yell, in case you don't hear me!! I wanna know. Curious. And sorry for the screaming! xD)


It wasn't bad! It was a little bit distracting at first but after a while, I didn't mind so much. It was rather fun in fact!! 

@SuPERNaUT. Oh God, the foreskin is just stupid. Why bother? It's so counter-productive, lol... plus, seems pretty dangerous! I bet it could get torn out pretty easily. 

And that's also why I want to find someone with a Prince Albert! It's meant to enhance the experience. I'm so intensely curious!! 

The photos make me laugh too. Ugh, so awful. There are some truly terrible ones there!! Love it.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone else find the Guiche piercing hot? Don't know why, but that one really does something for me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

That would really be tough to take, anally speaking.  Otherwise, I have no issue. I'm assuming there would be "training alberts" where you could at least work up to it. Like training beads. *shrugs*


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

neptunesky said:


> It wasn't bad! It was a little bit distracting at first but after a while, I didn't mind so much. It was rather fun in fact!!
> 
> @SuPERNaUT. Oh God, the foreskin is just stupid. Why bother? It's so counter-productive, lol... plus, seems pretty dangerous! I bet it could get torn out pretty easily.
> 
> ...


Yeah I would have hoped it was that way for them too lol.

Yeah I'll say...the only thing that makes me think it might not be so fragile is I was told that vch's won't rip because our skin is tougher than we think. So I can only guess it might be the same for foreskin, I don't know though really. It seems more of a decorative thing too that unless immaculately cleaned would invite infection more than any other except the anal area ones.

I would like to find someone game for any of the useful ones, myself. I mean seriously do I always have to be the only one freaky enough to do such things? :laughing: :crazy:

EDIT: I'll say! Some of the pics of the ones I have are kind of disturbing...



Cruciferae said:


> Does anyone else find the Guiche piercing hot? Don't know why, but that one really does something for me.


I do when it's not so close to the anus, because of the cleanliness thing and knowing how sensitive it is down there for guys. That's one place I like to play and I wonder what it would be like if pierced, if it's anything like my own relatively similar one (purpose, not location) I'd say go for it! More for me to play with too! :crazy:



pinkrasputin said:


> That would really be tough to take, anally speaking.  Otherwise, I have no issue. I'm assuming there would be "training alberts" where you could at least work up to it. Like training beads. *shrugs*


Maybe you should design and market one :wink: Anything to get guys more willing to experiment like that I'm completely in favour of.


----------

